
Show HN: A Private Place to Vent - bkanber
https://burakkanber.com/~/shitbox.html
======
bkanber
This is a toy I built a few years back. No special tech, no machine learning,
no server, just a little JS app that you can complain to or curse at and get
an affirming response from.

